# 

## root

Witam.

Coraz więcej czytam o dotacjach na  instalacje fotowoltaiczne i pompy ciepła. W mojej okolicy również zbierane są wnioski o przystąpienie do projektu.
I tutaj właśnie pojawia się problem. Wszędzie czytam o planowanych dotacjach (nawet 85%), o toczących się spotkaniach i rozmowach, tylko jakoś trudno w necie znaleźć informacje od szczęśliwych użytkowników piszących jak to bardzo są zadowoleni ze swoich nowych instalacji...
Firmy prowadzące projekty też jakoś nie chwalą się na swoich stronach zdjęciami z realizacji...

Przypadek ?
Aby przystąpić do projektu wymagany jest audyt. Niby niedrogi bo 200-300 zł, ale jakie są szanse powodzenia tych projektów ?
Jaki odsetek chętnych faktycznie załapie się na takie dotacje a ile osób po prostu pozostanie z kwitkiem po przeprowadzonym audycie.

Cytuję:
"Spotkania to efekt przystąpienia do konkursu organizowanego przez Urząd Marszałkowski Województwa Śląskiego w ramach Regionalnego Programu Operacyjnego Województwa Śląskiego na lata 2014-2020, Poddziałanie 4.1.3 Odnawialne źródła energii.
Udział w projekcie umożliwi mieszkańcom znaczne obniżenie rachunków za prąd i ciepło, a także przyczyni się do ochrony środowiska.
85% to maksymalne planowane dofinansowanie na instalację Odnawialnych Źródeł Energii na obiektach prywatnych."

Pytanie więc: Czy ktoś z Was drodzy forumowicze skorzystał z takiej lub innej dotacji ??

----------


## marcinbbb

Chyba tylko jednej gminie w Polsce udało się ogłosić przetarg i wyłonić wykonawce. Wszędzie tylko firmy które za projekt liczą sobie od 200-500 PLN właściwie za nic.

----------


## cuuube

już kiedyś ktoś stwierdził , że szczęśliwi użytkownicy nie piszą na forach , piszą tylko ci co mają problemy ...

od startu programu do montażu mija zwykle rok na papierologie i tak np częstochowa ogłosiła przetarg zgłoszenia do 14 marca. 


w Lubelskim ogłoszenie było w lutym 2016 http://portal.zaraszow.pl/szczegolow...orze-wnioskow/  , montaże w 2017 , a w listopadzie 2017 skarbówka ich wydymała http://portal.zaraszow.pl/vat-od-dotacji-solary-kotly/

ja osobiście czekam na rozwój sytuacji


https://www.elektroda.pl/rtvforum/vi...36662#16936662

----------


## root

Znalazłem gdzieś informacje o konkursach zakończonych sukcesem, ale jednocześnie informacje że max. wartość poszczególnych projektów to ok 10 mln zł. U nas firma prowadząca projekt informuje że im więcej chętnych tym lepiej... Z tego co wiem chętnych jest już ponad 1000 a przy średniej wartości inwestycji (zaniżonej choćby do 20 tyś zł) to przecież środków wystarczy tylko dla 500 osób. Chyba że obecnie pula środków jest większa...

----------


## marcinbbb

Prosta cena jeśli rynkowo w hurcie 1kWp kosztuje (HURT) 3000PLN/1kWp 
1000 chętnych każdy na 3kW = 3000000 PLN

Jednak ze względu na wygórowane fragmenty regulaminu/gwarancji/własności firma musi brać jakiś (wachlarz ochronny) np. bo okaże się ze w 30% muszą być optimzery.I co i pupa stąd takie wyceny to normalne nikt z nas nie zrobił by tego za 5000PLN/kWp bo musisz każdego traktować indywidualnie podpbnie jak jego gwarancję. 
Każdy woli postawić 3000kWp na płaskim polu taniej niż 1000 instalacji po 3kWp drożej na różnych domach.

----------


## marcinbbb



----------


## cuuube

Jak ktoś nie zna cen to da się zrobić , niestety takich jest sporo . 

Co do samej dotacji na Pv pisałem już kilka razy , że w moim przypadku na razie teoretycznie wyszło ok 8 tyś za 6kw + audyt + ewentualny VAT od dotacji powinno zamknąć się w kwocie 15 tyś i to jest moja granica bo za około 25 tyś można położyć 6kw za gotówkę , to już nie będzie 85% ale przyczyni się ewentualnie skarbówka 
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post7627974

----------


## cuuube

no to zobaczymy co się będzie działo , jest lista dotacji w Pyrlandii
http://wrpo.wielkopolskie.pl/system/...pdf?1522221097

edit

hmmm

po zliczeniu kwot z listy wyszło mi ,że do dyspozycji powinno być ponad 400 milionów złotych .. Samorząd ogłaszał , że ma 90 , ale kwota może ulec zmianie . Bardzo ciekawi mnie co w obecnej sytuacji zrobią . Moja gmina jest w pierwszej 50tce , jednak to daleko poza wyznaczoną pulą . 
ciekawy jest fakt , że sporo zjadają firmy - nawet po 14 milionów dotacji , jedna .  W wytycznych konkusu był zapis , że mogą brać udział jednak nie spodziewałem się takiego zmasowanego ataku . W innych programach o , których czytałem nie było mowy o udziale firm - tylko i wyłącznie mieszkańcy gmin

----------


## Konsultant Viessmann

Witajcie, a jeśli nie dotacja to może promocja?

Zachęcam do zapoznania się z promocją Viessmann na pompy ciepła - Ciepło z zimna - TUTAJ

Mamy też promocyjną ofertę na instalacje fotowoltaiczne pod klucz! Sprawdź TUTAJ

Zachęcam do zadawania pytać i do zapoznania się z naszą ofertą. 
Pozdrawiam!

----------


## root

Odświeżam temat.
Czy ktoś skorzystał z jakiejś dotacji na fotowoltaikę lub pompę ciepła ?

----------


## Kaizen

Masz prężne wątki o "czyste powietrze".

----------


## malachio

> Odświeżam temat.
> Czy ktoś skorzystał z jakiejś dotacji na fotowoltaikę lub pompę ciepła ?


Tak ja skorzystałem, niestety tylko 1,53kW, za 2000zł i do tego jest jeszcze bojlerek elektryczny 80L. Dotacja niby 85%, ale wiadomo jak to jest wyceniane.
Instalacja działa u mnie od 06 stycznia i wyprodukowała do teraz 1534 kW, więc 1/3 już się spłaciła.
Instalacja oczywiście nie na topowych produktach (inwerter Solis mini 2000, i 6 paneli NSP bodajże - można sobie pooglądać na stronie hewalexa) do inwertera mogę dołożyć ze 3 panele, ale dopiero pięć lat od montażu, do tego czasu nie mogę nic ruszać.

Obecnie czekam na rozstrzygnięcie dotacji do pomp ciepła (60% z kwoty 40000zł na gruntówkę), i badam temat dotacji z programu czyste powietrze.

----------


## root

Malachio, dzięki za informację. 
Możesz jeszcze napisać w jakim województwie mieszkasz i z jakiego programu pochodziła dotacja ?
Czy samodzielnie starałeś się o nią czy też był  to jakiś grubszy konkurs w którym startowała gmina ?

Pozdrawiam
Root

----------


## malachio

Województwo śląskie, gmina Kalety.
O fundusze starała się gmina, były to fundusze z europejskiego programu regionalnego. Składało się ankiety i deklaracje, potem jakoś po pół roku podpisywało się umowę i wpłacało kwotę (na początku było to 2500zł). Kolejny rok minął od podpisania do uruchomienia instalacji (firma coś nie dawała rady) i wtedy też ostatecznie rozliczono całość i po podpisaniu aneksu zwracano 500zł. Poza wypisaniem ankiety i deklaracji, podpisywaniem umowy i aneksu do umowy, wpłaceniem kasy i wpuszczeniem ekipy instalującej całość - nic nie musiałem robić, żadnych kosztów przygotowawczych itp. (chyba że ktoś chciał kabel puścić kominem, to musiał zapłacić za opinię kominiarską).
Te kwoty to dla instalacji na budynku mieszkalnym (8%Vat), na garażu/gospodarczym czy gruncie liczono 23%Vat.
Gmina też sobie założyła panele przy okazji - 30kW na urzędzie miejskim i 10,5kW na oczyszczalni ścieków.

----------


## Konsultant Viessmann

> Odświeżam temat.
> Czy ktoś skorzystał z jakiejś dotacji na fotowoltaikę lub pompę ciepła ?


Witam, a sprawdzałeś w swojej gminie dotacje na fotowoltaikę z Regionalnych Programów Operacyjnych? Bo sytuacja wygląda tak, że o ile na pompę ciepła możesz sprawdzić właśnie podpowiadane Ci "Czyste Powietrze" to w kwestii dotacji na fotowoltaikę polecam własnie spytać w Twojej gminie. Mogę dopytać jaka to gmina lub województwo?

----------


## root

Malachio, dzięki za szczegółowe informacje.
U nas czyli w Sosnowcu, sprawa jest w toku. Pół roku temu wypełnialiśmy ankiety i podpisywaliśmy wstępnie umowy.
Zgłosiłem się na pompę ciepła do CW i CO, oraz fotowoltaikę, którą przewymiarowałem, aby zasilała także pompę ciepła.
Pod koniec roku ma być rozstrzygnięty konkurs i zobaczymy czy uda się pozyskać środki.
Projekt pomaga przygotować firma Doeko Group.
Właśnie znalazłem artykuł że udało się pozyskać kasę dla gmin w małopolsce. 
Projekt prowadziła ta sama firma, wiec może jest to światełko w tunelu i coś finalnie z tego będzie.

http://gramwzielone.pl/trendy/31902/...otce-przetargi

Jak się nie uda wtedy zainteresuję się programem  "Czyste Powietrze".

----------


## cruellademon

Niedawno ruszył program Czyste Powietrze, można dostać fajną dotację na fotowoltaikę: http://www.elblag.net/artykuly/kilka...aike,38134.htm

----------


## funky_koval

Raczej tylko preferencyjny kredyt.

----------


## Kaizen

> Niedawno ruszył program Czyste Powietrze, można dostać fajną dotację na fotowoltaikę: http://www.elblag.net/artykuly/kilka...aike,38134.htm


Odpalę 10% jak mi załatwisz w tym programie dotację na PV.

----------


## Konsultant Viessmann

> Odpalę 10% jak mi załatwisz w tym programie dotację na PV.


Heh, to chyba typowe przejęzyczenie, albo nieświadomość, że dofinansowanie to nie to samo co dotacja. 
Ale tak czy inaczej - słyszeliście, że na przełomie roku mają się zmienić zasady programu Czyste Powietrze? Chodzi główne o ulgę podatkową, która jest procedowana w senacie.

----------


## marcinbbb

Co za różnica z dotacją czy bez z kieszeniu ulatuje dokładnie tyle samo. A dotacja tylko sztucznie zawyża cenę instalacji.

----------


## Konsultant Viessmann

> Co za różnica z dotacją czy bez z kieszeniu ulatuje dokładnie tyle samo. A dotacja tylko sztucznie zawyża cenę instalacji.


Nie patrzyłbym na to w tej sposób.... dlaczego uważasz, że z kieszeni ulatuje tyle samo? Chyba, jak dofinansowanie jest w formie pożyczki, a nie dotacji... 
Poza tym - dotacje to dla niektórych jedyny sposób, by zmienić coś w swoich domach... przy walce z niską emisją, programy wychodzące do ludzi są najbardziej potrzebne....

----------


## marcinbbb

Toż sami chyba doskonale wiecie że macie 2  cenniki z dotacją i bez dotacji.

----------


## Konsultant Viessmann

> Toż sami chyba doskonale wiecie że macie 2  cenniki z dotacją i bez dotacji.


To nie jest konkretna odpowiedź - pytaniem na pytanie... 
Ale skoro już mówisz o naszej ofercie - bardzo zachęcam wszystkich do skorzystania z naszej kompleksowej pomocy przy realizacji programu Czyste Powietrze! 

Warto, bo pomagamy na kążdym etapie realizacji inwestycji  :smile:

----------


## marcinbbb

> Ale skoro już mówisz o naszej ofercie - bardzo zachęcam wszystkich do skorzystania z naszej kompleksowej pomocy przy realizacji programu Czyste Powietrze! 
> 
> Warto, bo pomagamy na kążdym etapie realizacji inwestycji


Zajebiście widzę że macie napisane: "Dofinansowanie nawet do 90%!" skoro PV kosztuje około 5000PLN/kWp chętnie wezmę u Was 10kWp za 5000 PLN.
Skoro bardzo pomagacie to ja poproszę o POMOC!!! na każdym etapie.
Ale naprawdę bardzo proszę... bo będą konsekwencje. Że jedno piszecie inne robicie!

----------


## Konsultant Viessmann

> Zajebiście widzę że macie napisane: "Dofinansowanie nawet do 90%!" skoro PV kosztuje około 5000PLN/kWp chętnie wezmę u Was 10kWp za 5000 PLN.
> Skoro bardzo pomagacie to ja poproszę o POMOC!!! na każdym etapie.
> Ale naprawdę bardzo proszę... bo będą konsekwencje. Że jedno piszecie inne robicie!


A czy wiesz o czym my rozmawiamy? O programie Czyste Powietrze. To nie MY ustanowiliśmy ramy programu Czyste Powietrze. Jeśli masz niskie dochody w gospodarstwie - 90% kosztów kwalifikowanych dostaniesz jako zwrot, ale niestety nie na PV - wydaje mi się, że skoro sie wypowiadasz w takim tonie powinieneś znać podstawowe zasady programu, no ..... chyba, że bierzesz pod włos  :smile:

----------


## marcinbbb

Informacja o dofinansowaniu jest na stronie Vieśmana czy na mojej stronie internetowej?
Dofinansowania na PV nie dostanę? A w waszej ulotce co jest na zdjęciu?

Kolektory słoneczne z grzejników?

----------


## Konsultant Viessmann

> Informacja o dofinansowaniu jest na stronie Vieśmana czy na mojej stronie internetowej?
> Dofinansowania na PV nie dostanę? A w waszej ulotce co jest na zdjęciu?
> 
> Kolektory słoneczne z grzejników?


Dofinansowanie owszem, dostaniesz  :smile:  ale nie w formie dotacji, czyli  "10kWp za 5000 PLN" niestety nie dostaniesz. 
W kwestii fotowoltaiki program przewiduje jedynie preferencyjne pożyczki. 

Może zatem skorzystasz z naszych porad?

----------


## marcinbbb

> Może zatem skorzystasz z naszych porad?


Dziękuję mam swoje 5kW wiem jak je zrobić bez waszej pomocy, wiem też jak je kupić taniej niż u was. Więc tak jakby nie jesteście mi do niczego niezbędni.

----------


## polcad

> Jak ktoś nie zna cen to da się zrobić , niestety takich jest sporo .
> Co do samej dotacji na Pv pisałem już kilka razy , że w moim przypadku na razie teoretycznie wyszło ok 8 tyś za 6kw + audyt + ewentualny VAT od dotacji powinno zamknąć się w kwocie 15 tyś i to jest moja granica bo za około 25 tyś można położyć 6kw za gotówkę , to już nie będzie 85% ale przyczyni się ewentualnie skarbówka


Gdzie sa takie ceny? W Warszawie cena wolnorynkowa 1kWp to ok 4.500zl brutto i to za instalacje duzo lepsza niz moja.
Ja mam instalacje 2.2kWp dotowana w programie gminnym. Za calosc moj udzial to 4800zl a cena instalacji w przetargu to ok 13000zl. Talko, ze mamy 6 lat gwarancji i serwisu. Ale jak widzisz, gmina i tak mocno przeplacila za 1kWp. I u mnie wypadaloby dodal pare optymalizatorow, ale firma nie che ich wlozyc z uwagi na swoj zysk.

----------


## polcad

> A czy wiesz o czym my rozmawiamy? O programie Czyste Powietrze. To nie MY ustanowiliśmy ramy programu Czyste Powietrze. Jeśli masz niskie dochody w gospodarstwie - 90% kosztów kwalifikowanych dostaniesz jako zwrot, ale niestety nie na PV - wydaje mi się, że skoro sie wypowiadasz w takim tonie powinieneś znać podstawowe zasady programu, no ..... chyba, że bierzesz pod włos


Panie Konsultant, czy na dzien dzisiejszy istnieja jakies problemy z terminowoscia dostaw lub dostepnoscia paneli fotowoltaicznych? Glownie w waszej firmie.
U mnie miala zakladac wasze panele pewna firma i opoznia wykonanie instalacji twierdzac, ze wy nie wyrabiacie sie z produkcja/dostawami.
A ja mysle, ze oni patrza tylko na swoj zysk bo panele mocno tanieja z miesiaca na miesiac.

A jeszcze na temat zmian w programie czyste powietrze o ktorych piszesz.
Czy to znaczy, ze zamiast dofinansowania w postaci zwrotu gotowki na konto bedzie tylko odpis od PIT? Czy bedzie to funkcjonowalo rownoczesnie?

----------


## Konsultant Viessmann

> Dziękuję mam swoje 5kW wiem jak je zrobić bez waszej pomocy, wiem też jak je kupić taniej niż u was. Więc tak jakby nie jesteście mi do niczego niezbędni.


Bardzo się cieszę, że masz już instalację. Więc po co ta cała dyskusja? 
Polecam się, gdybyś miał pomysł jak w dalszej kolejności rozbudować system w Twoim budynku  :smile: 
Pozdrawiam!

----------


## Konsultant Viessmann

> Panie Konsultant, czy na dzien dzisiejszy istnieja jakies problemy z terminowoscia dostaw lub dostepnoscia paneli fotowoltaicznych? Glownie w waszej firmie.
> U mnie miala zakladac wasze panele pewna firma i opoznia wykonanie instalacji twierdzac, ze wy nie wyrabiacie sie z produkcja/dostawami.
> A ja mysle, ze oni patrza tylko na swoj zysk bo panele mocno tanieja z miesiaca na miesiac.
> 
> A jeszcze na temat zmian w programie czyste powietrze o ktorych piszesz.
> Czy to znaczy, ze zamiast dofinansowania w postaci zwrotu gotowki na konto bedzie tylko odpis od PIT? Czy bedzie to funkcjonowalo rownoczesnie?



Co do opóźnień, nic mi o tym nie wiadomo, dopytam. Mogę wiedzieć (na priv) jaka to firma?
Co do zmian w programie: 
Odliczeniu od dochodu (przychodu) mają podlegać wszystkie wydatki na termomodernizację, przy czym ogólna kwota odliczeń nie będzie mogła przekroczyć 53 tys. zł, bez względu na liczbę realizowanych przedsięwzięć termomodernizacyjnych w poszczególnych latach.

Procedowana przez Senat ustawa przewiduje też zwolnienie podatkowe od otrzymanych dotacji na termomodernizację budynków. Zmiany prawa w tym zakresie wynikają z tego, że obecna ustawa nie przewiduje takich zwolnień,. Oznacza to, że każdy kto otrzyma dotację, musiałby zapłacić od niej podatek.
Jak zapewnia minister Kowalczyk, przykładowo 60-proc. dotacja będzie zamieniona na dotację trochę mniejszą plus ulga podatkowa. Dla osób, które nie płacą PIT dotacja będzie zachowana zgodnie z tym, co jest obecnie. Ta korekta będzie dotyczyć tylko tych, którzy będą mogli skorzystać z ulgi podatkowej

----------


## marcinbbb

> Bardzo się cieszę, że masz już instalację. Więc po co ta cała dyskusja? 
> Polecam się, gdybyś miał pomysł jak w dalszej kolejności rozbudować system w Twoim budynku 
> Pozdrawiam!


Dyskusja jest po to że sprzedajecie za drogo, i byle co. Należy ostrzec potencjalnych inwestorów że można mieć więcej i taniej. Bo jak ktoś sprzedaje wszystko to znaczy że na niczym się nie zna. A jak będę rozbudowywał instalacją Waszą firmę ominę najszerszym możliwym łukiem  :smile:

----------


## Konsultant Viessmann

> Dyskusja jest po to że sprzedajecie za drogo, i byle co. Należy ostrzec potencjalnych inwestorów że można mieć więcej i taniej. Bo jak ktoś sprzedaje wszystko to znaczy że na niczym się nie zna. A jak będę rozbudowywał instalacją Waszą firmę ominę najszerszym możliwym łukiem


Dziękuję za opinię. Ma nadzieję, że przyszli inwestorzy będą brać pod uwagę opinie osób, które polegają na naszych systemach i produktach, a nie tych osób, które nie mają podstaw do oceny, nie mają do czynienia z naszymi produktami ani usługami. 

Pozdrawiam!

----------


## marcinbbb

> Ma nadzieję, że przyszli inwestorzy będą brać pod uwagę opinie osób, które polegają na naszych systemach i produktach, a nie tych osób, które nie mają podstaw do oceny, nie mają do czynienia z naszymi produktami ani usługami.


czy będziesz tak uprzejmy i podasz nazwy użytkowników którzy mają wasze systemy PV, bo potencjalni klienci nie lubią słuchać bełkotu firm które sprzedają wszystko na forach. A opinie właśnie użytkowników. Nie? A bo każdy obchodzi waszą firmę z daleka :smile: 

btw. masz instalację PV czy sprzedajesz coś w ciemno?

----------


## Konsultant Viessmann

> czy będziesz tak uprzejmy i podasz nazwy użytkowników którzy mają wasze systemy PV, bo potencjalni klienci nie lubią słuchać bełkotu firm które sprzedają wszystko na forach. A opinie właśnie użytkowników. Nie? A bo każdy obchodzi waszą firmę z daleka
> 
> btw. masz instalację PV czy sprzedajesz coś w ciemno?


Witaj, wielokrotnie pisałem o tym, by kontaktowac się z naszymi partnerami w Polsce, którzy chętnie podzielą się referencjami - oczywiście, że lepiej porozmawiać z użytkownikiem. Całkiem możliwe, że kontaktując się właśnie z partnerem będzie on równocześnie posiadaczem takiego systemu  :smile:

----------


## marcinbbb

> Witaj, wielokrotnie pisałem o tym, by kontaktowac się z naszymi partnerami w Polsce, którzy chętnie podzielą się referencjami - oczywiście, że lepiej porozmawiać z użytkownikiem. Całkiem możliwe, że kontaktując się właśnie z partnerem będzie on równocześnie posiadaczem takiego systemu


Reasumując nie masz nazwy usera który jest bezstronnym użytkownikiem PV od Vieśmana który może podzielić się opinią, masz tylko referencję czyli papier z pieczątką od firmy u której coś zakładaliście... w sensie polecam firmę Vieśman która zainstalowała nam bla bla bla". Ale żadnego papiera o tym że mam instalację PV od Vieśmana pracuje OK inwerter taki i taki zrobił tyle i tyle kWh, + jakieś zdjęcia. Udzielenie odpowiedzi na zadane przez jakiegokolwiek innego usera. Który na pytanie dlaczego wydał 27k PLN za instalację 5kWp w Vieśmianie zamiast 20k PLN u konkurencji za 5,5kW?

Tak samo nie powiedziałeś czy masz PV - więc nie masz! Po co nam konsultant który wie że firma robi wszystko i prosi o kontakt z działem handlowym, albo lokalnym oddziałem. Po co istniejesz na tym forum aby każdemu wszem i wobec napisać że Vieśman sprzedaje wszystko? I dlaczego w stopce masz "Twój dostawca" nie mam nic z waszą naklejką i nie zamierzam mieć. 

Wiesz że szukam PC, rozbudowuję instalację PV, było na bąknąć że skołujesz mi 1kWp do testów inwerter + panele. Że masz na fabryce starą używaną PC monoblok podłączysz ale napiszesz na forum opinię lepszą lub gorszą ale BEZSTRONNĄ nawet z wcześniejszym redagowaniem. A później zdecydujesz czy watro wziąć naklejkę Wieśmana pod uwagę podczas zakupów.

----------


## root

Wracam do tematu, ponieważ być może ta informacja będzie będzie pomocna dla osób które mają wątpliwości czy warto starać się o dotacje. WARTO  :wink:  Po długim czasie oczekiwania dostałem informację iż projekt do którego się zgłosiłem będzie realizowany. Tak więc otrzymamy wraz z innymi osobami które przystąpiły do projektu 80% dofinansowania do fotowoltaiki i pompy ciepła !!! Montaże najprawdopodobniej jeszcze w tym roku, ewentualnie najpóźniej w 2020.

https://www.portalsamorzadowy.pl/och...ii,126217.html

----------


## cuuube

Super. 

Tylko poczekaj z otwieraniem szampana do momentu przetargu...

----------


## d7d

Ulga termomodernizacyjna także na instalację PV na przydomowym gruncie



> Czy inwestorowi, który chce zainstalować system fotowoltaiczny mający produkować energię na potrzeby budynku mieszkalnego, przysługuje możliwość skorzystania z ulgi termomodernizacyjnej w sytuacji, gdy instalacja fotowoltaiczna zostanie wykonana nie na dachu tego budynku, ale na przydomowym gruncie? Interpretacja takiego przypadku, wydana przez Dyrektora Krajowej Informacji Skarbowej, pojawiła się na stronach Ministerstwa Finansów.


https://www.gramwzielone.pl/energia-...omowym-gruncie

----------


## adek233

Pytałem ogólnie jedną firmę tutaj na miejscu o wycenę instalacji (jestem na etapie budowy domu) i jak się dowiedziałem - nie ma aktualnie możliwości dotacji poza odliczeniem od podatku. Czy to są lokalne budżety i u nas (okolice Szczecina) się wyczerpało? 

9,92 kWp kosztowałoby mnie blisko 50 tysięcy złotych, więc chyba mało opłacalny interes. Interesuje mnie tylko prąd.

----------


## Konsultant Viessmann

> Pytałem ogólnie jedną firmę tutaj na miejscu o wycenę instalacji (jestem na etapie budowy domu) i jak się dowiedziałem - nie ma aktualnie możliwości dotacji poza odliczeniem od podatku. Czy to są lokalne budżety i u nas (okolice Szczecina) się wyczerpało? 
> 
> 9,92 kWp kosztowałoby mnie blisko 50 tysięcy złotych, więc chyba mało opłacalny interes. Interesuje mnie tylko prąd.


Hmm.... może nie dopytałeś konkretnie o Czyste Powietrze? Może zrozumieli że pytasz o jakiś program gminnych dotacji z UE?
Na ten program budżety się nie wyczerpały a program ma trwać przez następne prawie 10 lat! Jeśli szukasz pomocy z tym programem zobacz TUTAJ

----------


## adek233

A ten program też dotyczy prądu?

----------


## d7d

> Pytałem ogólnie jedną firmę tutaj na miejscu o wycenę instalacji (jestem na etapie budowy domu) i jak się dowiedziałem - nie ma aktualnie możliwości dotacji poza odliczeniem od podatku. Czy to są lokalne budżety i u nas (okolice Szczecina) się wyczerpało? 
> 
> 9,92 kWp kosztowałoby mnie blisko 50 tysięcy złotych, więc chyba mało opłacalny interes. Interesuje mnie tylko prąd.


Odliczenie od podatku tylko dla instalacji na oddanym do użytkowanie domu.
50.000 PLN za 9,92 kWp to dosyć drogo.
Raczej powinna być na poziomie 40-45 tysięcy złotych.

----------


## adek233

Dokładnie to tyle:

CENA NETTO 36 249,14
CENA BRUTTO 8% VAT 39 149,07 ← Dach
CENA BRUTTO 23% VAT 44 586,44 ← Grunt

Czyli obecnie średnio mi się opłaca w to inwestować.

----------


## d7d

~40.000 PLN za ok. 10 kWp to musisz sobie przekalkulować w zależności od bieżącego lub planowanego zużycia.W zależności od położenia i innych ... możesz początkowo produkować ok. 9-10 MWh. Odlicz 20% an oddawanie do sieci (może 50 a może nawet 80% produkcji) i roczną degradację.

----------


## Konsultant Viessmann

> A ten program też dotyczy prądu?


Tak, można wziąć na kredyt preferencyjny instalację fotowoltaiczną. Ale wcześniej trzeba spełniać wymagania programu to znaczy twój budynek musi spełniać. Warto poczytać, może akurat  :smile:

----------


## terrazo

Mieszkam w Mikołowie i pierwsze spotkanie było chyba 2015 roku o ile dobrze pamiętam... W sumie może było z 400 osób. Teksty jakie tam padały to była jakaś masakra... co to za program że trzeba płacić, jak z Unii to powinno być za darmo, ubezpieczać mamy sami to są ukryte koszty to się nie opłaca etc...
Warunki były takie 85% daje Unia, 1% gmina 14% uczestnik projektu + VAT + projekt. Jedynym ryzykiem że ktoś by się nie załapał to był koszt projektu 150zł. 
Akurat mam płaski dach więc nie było problemu u mnie jak ktoś nie mógł to mógł robić na gruncie. 
Instalacje były 3kW bądź 5kW. Trzeba było przynieść fakturę z Tauronu do wglądu za ostatni okres. 
Chyba w sumie zakwalifikowanych było 250 wniosków wszyscy którzy się zgłosili dostali. Reszta nawet nie podeszła.  Z tej grupy zrezygnowała dość duża grupa osób ponieśli tylko koszt projektu.
Oczywiście przetarg się odbył z opóźnieniem rocznym prawie w stosunku do tego co mówili. Przed przetargiem wpłaciłem za 5kW moje 14% + VAT ok. 3700zł. 
Wygrała firma z drugą ofertą (nie najtańsza).
Instalacje odbywały się od sierpnia 2018 do listopada 2019. Moje szczęście oczywiście trafiłem na sam koniec z uwagi że mam płaski dach typowy pod zielony ogród  :wink:  i chyba tylko z 5 osób miało taki jak ja i tam były inne mocowania i wszystkich zostawili na koniec. Montaż odbył się w 1 dzień. Wszystko fajnie profesjonalnie mieli wysięgnik także sobie nim wszystko transportowali na dach. Tu były ostatnie dni listopada. Zgłoszenie paierów do energetyki oni załatwiali i 15 grudnia przyjechali z Taurona wymienić licznik i oficjalnie uruchomić  :wink: 
W lutym musiałam ubezpieczyć całą instalację już sam ale to wszystko mam zawarte w ubezpieczeniu domu więc ciężko powiedzieć ile więcej zapłaciłem. Nie wliczam tego bo bym dom tak samo ubezpieczył jakbym nie maił instalacji.
Po oddanych pierwszych instalacjach i pierwszym miesiącu realnym ludzie którzy porezygnowali o mało pozabijać się nie chcieli o drzwi Urzędu żeby ich z powrotem przywrócić  :rotfl: 
Co do mojej instalacji oddana w grudniu i tak sobie mijały miesiące do czerwca mam instalacje 5,1kW i tak sobie patrzyłem online jak ładnie mi się wszystko produkuje  :wink:  Aż sąsiad mający 3kW powiedział jakie ma osiągi. Okazało się że nie miałem podłączonych 4 paneli (źle spięte wtyczki) 1,2kW nie chodziło !!! Także dopiero od lipca idę na full. Więc w peaku mam czasami i 4.8kW dach mam idealnie na południe bez żadnych przeszkód.
Muszę teraz monitorować z uwagi na to (mimo iż grzeję cały czas bojler za pomocą grzałki cały rok) to mogę mieć nadprodukcję nawet uwzględniając 80% oddawane od ZE. A warunek jest taki, że nie można mieć nadprodukcji na rozliczeniu czyli żeby zakład nie był winien $$$ bo wtedy trzeba zwrócić dotację. 

Głupi byłem że nie skorzystałem od razu z dotacji na PC było 65% zwrotu. Ale po pierwsze wtedy o PC miałem taką opinie jak Ci co przyszli na spotkanie z PV  :wink:  I stwierdziłem, że założę panele a potem się zobaczy.... Także do dzisiaj ładuje co zimę ekogroszek i wkurzam się jaki głupi byłem  :wink: 

A teraz no cóż pozostaje program  "czyste powietrze" i ochłapy zamiast 65%  :wink: 

Także dowiadujcie się w gminach bo z tego co wiem to np. gmina obok mojej Czerwionka-Leszczyny w tym roku robiła ten program i tam gmina dawała 15% czyli dotacja była 100% i płaciło się tylko sam VAT. Aha z tego co pamiętam to gmina decyduje czy dotować firmy lub przekazać to 100% na osoby fizyczne tak jak u mnie było. Urzędnikowi jest lepiej przygotować i rozliczyć 2-3 duże projekty niż 250 małych. I nie powiem głosowałem na niego za to, po prostu kupił mnie   :wink: 

A i nie mylcie tego programu z programem "Czyste powietrze" bo to są ochłapy jak napisałem co oni dają w tym rządowym programie...

----------


## jacekw80

Też miałem taką sytuację: spotkanie w UM w grudniu 2016, przeprowadzili wywiad, byli fachowcy oglądać dom, podpisaliśmy umowę a później czekanie na przetarg ....aż do maja 2019r. 
Okazało się że poza naszym projektem (gmina Gliwice) brało udział jeszcze ponad 100 innych a wybrali AŻ 4.
Kasy mieli gdzieś koło 75 milionów, dofinansowanie miało być w wysokości 85%.
2 lata czekania i tyle 
link do przetargu: https://rpo.slaskie.pl/lsi/nabor/255

----------


## Konsultant Viessmann

> Też miałem taką sytuację: spotkanie w UM w grudniu 2016, przeprowadzili wywiad, byli fachowcy oglądać dom, podpisaliśmy umowę a później czekanie na przetarg ....aż do maja 2019r. 
> Okazało się że poza naszym projektem (gmina Gliwice) brało udział jeszcze ponad 100 innych a wybrali AŻ 4.
> ]


No to może program "Mój Prąd"? Słyszeliście o nim? Nowy program, można otrzymać dotacje do 5 tysięcy PLN.

----------

